# Varsity Letter



## RareBreed

Are there any requirements other than playing a Varsity sport to getting your Letter? Interested in buying son a Letterman's Jacket for Christmas but not if he won't be getting the Letter. TIA


----------



## vraiblonde

Typically if you play a varsity sport, you will receive a varsity letter.  But my last dealings with high school sports was over 10 years ago, so it might have changed.  Maybe now all kids get a letter to go with their trophy.


----------



## RareBreed

vraiblonde said:


> Typically if you play a varsity sport, you will receive a varsity letter.  But my last dealings with high school sports was over 10 years ago, so it might have changed.  *Maybe now all kids get a letter to go with their trophy*.



 I understand. Just don't want to spend the money if he didn't qualify for one due to some unknown circumstance. This is my first dealing with HS sports at the Varsity level so I am clueless.


----------



## vraiblonde

RareBreed said:


> I understand. Just don't want to spend the money if he didn't qualify for one due to some unknown circumstance. This is my first dealing with HS sports at the Varsity level so I am clueless.



My daughter got her school jacket before she got her letter.  Then we had the letter put on later.


----------



## b23hqb

I don't know what it is in todays "participation reward" society, but when I was in high school, in order to qualify for a letter:

Football - you had to play at least one play in 10 separate quarters to letter
Track - one had to accumulate at least 10 points in meets (3 for first, 2 for second, 1 for third) to letter
Basketball - you had to play at least 1 series on the court 10 times in 10 quarters to letter

Also, If you lettered and did not have a school lettermens (today I guess it would be a letterpersons jacket) i.e., you had not previously lettered,  you were given a jacket with the letter on it.

In other words, you had to actually participate in a required number of games and races/events in order to letter. We had some guys, especially in football, that made every practice and did not get enough quarters to qualify. Tough to handle, but they were as much a part of the team as those that did qualify, but the rules were the rules, at a time when rules, and not feelings, meant something.


----------



## kwillia

If I knew then what I know now I wouldn't have sunk any effort or funds into the "cherished" senior year high school memorabilia that are a "MUST HAVE" such as the class ring, school clothing (jackets, sweats, etc.) because truth be told once they graduate high school it is all just childhood stuff and never worn again.


----------



## RareBreed

kwillia said:


> If I knew then what I know now I wouldn't have sunk any effort or funds into the "cherished" senior year high school memorabilia that are a "MUST HAVE" such as the class ring, school clothing (jackets, sweats, etc.) because truth be told once they graduate high school it is all just childhood stuff and never worn again.



Oh, I know that but it will mean something to me. Class ring.. not so much. He can buy that himself if he chooses.


----------



## RareBreed

b23hqb said:


> I don't know what it is in todays "participation reward" society, but when I was in high school, in order to qualify for a letter:
> 
> Football - you had to play at least one play in 10 separate quarters to letter
> Track - one had to accumulate at least 10 points in meets (3 for first, 2 for second, 1 for third) to letter
> Basketball - you had to play at least 1 series on the court 10 times in 10 quarters to letter
> 
> Also, If you lettered and did not have a school lettermens (today I guess it would be a letterpersons jacket) i.e., you had not previously lettered,  you were given a jacket with the letter on it.
> 
> In other words, you had to actually participate in a required number of games and races/events in order to letter. We had some guys, especially in football, that made every practice and did not get enough quarters to qualify. Tough to handle, but they were as much a part of the team as those that did qualify, but the rules were the rules, at a time when rules, and not feelings, meant something.



Ok. This is soccer so who knows. I'll talk to one of the parents who I know has a kid with a Varsity letter and see what they say.


----------



## vraiblonde

RareBreed said:


> Oh, I know that but it will mean something to me.



Plus he can wear his letterman jacket around school and be cool.  

People can pooh pooh that all they want, but it does mean something.  And when you think of the money we hemorrhage at our teenagers, popping for a school jacket doesn't seem so outlandish.  Plus our jackets were functionally warm - wool with leather sleeves.  You're going to buy him a coat anyway, right?  Might as well be a meaningful one.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Plus he can wear his letterman jacket around school and be cool.
> 
> People can pooh pooh that all they want, but it does mean something.  And when you think of the money we hemorrhage at our teenagers, popping for a school jacket doesn't seem so outlandish.  Plus our jackets were functionally warm - wool with leather sleeves.  You're going to buy him a coat anyway, right?  Might as well be a meaningful one.


I saved my daughter's letter and will figure out how to scrapbook it. At least it will be seen again when someone flips through the pages years from now.


----------



## RareBreed

vraiblonde said:


> Plus he can wear his letterman jacket around school and be cool.
> 
> People can pooh pooh that all they want, but it does mean something.  And when you think of the money we hemorrhage at our teenagers, popping for a school jacket doesn't seem so outlandish.  Plus our jackets were functionally warm - wool with leather sleeves.  You're going to buy him a coat anyway, right?  Might as well be a meaningful one.



The most I can get my son to wear during the Winter is a hoodie so I know he'd wear a letterman's jackets (unless it's raining or snowing).


----------



## RareBreed

kwillia said:


> I saved my daughter's letter and will figure out how to scrapbook it. At least it will be seen again when someone flips through the pages years from now.



I was either going to go with the jacket or they make special frames for them. I think it's better to wear than to have it hanging on a wall, at least while he's still in HS.


----------



## kwillia

RareBreed said:


> I was either going to go with the jacket or they make special frames for them. I think it's better to wear than to have it hanging on a wall, at least while he's still in HS.


You can always shadow box his jacket and other memorabilia if its something you really want to memorialize beyond his high school years.  I'm going to shadow box my daughter's SKILLSUSA medals and other memorabilia from her tech center days as a present for her when she gets her 4 year degrees next May since it was her Criminal Justice leg of her high school days that set the stage for her adulting career path.


----------



## lucky_bee

I graduated HS in 2005 and at my school, NO ONE wore lettermans - I always figured that was a thing of the 80s and 90s, based on movies I'd seen  Also, my school colors were white and purple  No one at my school put much stock into purple athletic gear. However I've seen many kids around here sport them. Kinda made me jealous I didn't attend a HS with more school pride. I did buy a school class ring, and while my ring is still classic and pretty, I never wear it. It's sat in my jewelry box for almost 10 yrs. Not sure why I even got one since I never liked my school much anyways.  

RB, hope your son gets his letter!


----------



## RareBreed

lucky_bee said:


> I graduated HS in 2005 and at my school, NO ONE wore lettermans - I always figured that was a thing of the 80s and 90s, based on movies I'd seen  Also, my school colors were white and purple  No one at my school put much stock into purple athletic gear. However I've seen many kids around here sport them. Kinda made me jealous I didn't attend a HS with more school pride. I did buy a school class ring, and while my ring is still classic and pretty, I never wear it. It's sat in my jewelry box for almost 10 yrs. Not sure why I even got one since I never liked my school much anyways.
> 
> RB, hope your son gets his letter!



I wasn't even sure kids wore them either. I graduated in 1989 and everyone did back then. But I've seen several parents post Senior pictures and several of them are wearing them so I figured "why not!" and started looking into it.


----------



## RPMDAD

RareBreed, not sure what county you son goes to school in. I did find the requirements in the Interscholastic Handbook Calvert County Public schools, could not find one for St. Mary's county.

XIX. Athletic Awards
A. Athletes must complete the season in good standing as a member of an athletic
team to be eligible for any post-season awards including a varsity letter or allconference
recognition. This would include participation in all regional and state
play-off games unless legally absent or excused by the coach and principal.
B. Athletes must have returned all equipment assigned to them to be eligible for any
awards.
C. Athletes must be recommended to the Athletic Director by the coach in charge of
each sport to be eligible for any awards.
D. Athletes who have been injured during the season and not permitted by doctor’s
orders to participate may be eligible for a post-season award. 
19
E. The coach, Athletic Director, and Principal shall make final decisions at the
school level concerning all matters involving athletic awards.
F. The first year a student letters in any varsity sport, he/she will be awarded a
certificate, a letter and a sports pin.
G. The second, third, and fourth years an athlete letters in any sport, he/she will be
awarded a certificate and an emblem.
H. The members of a team winning a conference, district, or state title will receive an
award signifying that accomplishment.
I. All athletes selected to the All-conference team will receive an award signifying
that accomplishment.
J. In sports that have JV teams or freshmen teams, all athletes who complete the
season will receive a certificate of participation.
K. Participation Requirements for Letters;
 1. Baseball – a player must play in at least 1/3 of the games.
 2. Basketball – a player must participate in at least 20 quarters.
 3. Cross Country – A participant must compete in at least ¾ of the meets.
 4. Field Hockey – a player must participate in at lest 1/3 of the games.
 5. Football – a player must participate in at least 10 quarters.
 6. Golf – a player must participate in at least ½ of the matches.
 7. Indoor Track – a player must participate in at least ¾ of the meets.
 8. Lacrosse – a player must participate in at least 1/3 of the games.
 9. Soccer – a player must participate in at least 1/3 of the games.
 10. Softball – a player must play in at least 1/3 of the games.
 11. Swimming – a player must participate in at least ¾ of the meets.
 12. Tennis – a player must participate in at least 1/3 of the matches.
 13. Track – a participant must compete in at least ¾ of the meets.
 14. Volleyball – a player must participate in at least 1/3 of the games.
15. Wrestling – a wrestler must have participated in at least ½ of all varsity
meets.
16. Managers – a manager must attend at least ¾ of the practices and games. 
20
17. Cheerleaders – a cheerleader must attend and participate in ¾ of the games
assigned by the sponsor.
18. If other standards are used as the numbers of points scored during the
season in Track, all parties must be officially informed prior to the season.
L. A coach has the option of awarding a letter to any athlete who does not meet the
minimum participation requirements, but who has, in the opinion of the coach, made a
major contribution to the team and program. 


Taken from     http://www.calvertnet.k12.md.us/Use...ogram Information/wholesportshandbook2016.pdf


----------



## huntr1

Son #2 tripple lettered as a freshman at GMHS last year. He initially wanted a letterman jacket, until he realized that he only knew 1 person that actuall wore one.

As for your athelete, ask the coach? They know the requirements.


----------



## GWguy

kwillia said:


> If I knew then what I know now I wouldn't have sunk any effort or funds into the "cherished" senior year high school memorabilia that are a "MUST HAVE" such as the class ring, school clothing (jackets, sweats, etc.) because truth be told once they graduate high school it is all just childhood stuff and never worn again.



My letter sweater has been hanging in my closet since '72.  Can't bring myself to toss it, no one to pass it down to, no reason in the world to save it.


----------



## RareBreed

huntr1 said:


> Son #2 tripple lettered as a freshman at GMHS last year. He initially wanted a letterman jacket, until he realized that he only knew 1 person that actuall wore one.
> 
> As for your athelete, ask the coach? They know the requirements.





RPMDAD said:


> RareBreed, not sure what county you son goes to school in. I did find the requirements in the Interscholastic Handbook Calvert County Public schools, could not find one for St. Mary's county.
> 
> XIX. Athletic Awards
> A. Athletes must complete the season in good standing as a member of an athletic
> team to be eligible for any post-season awards including a varsity letter or allconference
> recognition. This would include participation in all regional and state
> play-off games unless legally absent or excused by the coach and principal.
> B. Athletes must have returned all equipment assigned to them to be eligible for any
> awards.
> C. Athletes must be recommended to the Athletic Director by the coach in charge of
> each sport to be eligible for any awards.
> D. Athletes who have been injured during the season and not permitted by doctor’s
> orders to participate may be eligible for a post-season award.
> 19
> E. The coach, Athletic Director, and Principal shall make final decisions at the
> school level concerning all matters involving athletic awards.
> F. The first year a student letters in any varsity sport, he/she will be awarded a
> certificate, a letter and a sports pin.
> G. The second, third, and fourth years an athlete letters in any sport, he/she will be
> awarded a certificate and an emblem.
> H. The members of a team winning a conference, district, or state title will receive an
> award signifying that accomplishment.
> I. All athletes selected to the All-conference team will receive an award signifying
> that accomplishment.
> J. In sports that have JV teams or freshmen teams, all athletes who complete the
> season will receive a certificate of participation.
> K. Participation Requirements for Letters;
> 1. Baseball – a player must play in at least 1/3 of the games.
> 2. Basketball – a player must participate in at least 20 quarters.
> 3. Cross Country – A participant must compete in at least ¾ of the meets.
> 4. Field Hockey – a player must participate in at lest 1/3 of the games.
> 5. Football – a player must participate in at least 10 quarters.
> 6. Golf – a player must participate in at least ½ of the matches.
> 7. Indoor Track – a player must participate in at least ¾ of the meets.
> 8. Lacrosse – a player must participate in at least 1/3 of the games.
> 9. Soccer – a player must participate in at least 1/3 of the games.
> 10. Softball – a player must play in at least 1/3 of the games.
> 11. Swimming – a player must participate in at least ¾ of the meets.
> 12. Tennis – a player must participate in at least 1/3 of the matches.
> 13. Track – a participant must compete in at least ¾ of the meets.
> 14. Volleyball – a player must participate in at least 1/3 of the games.
> 15. Wrestling – a wrestler must have participated in at least ½ of all varsity
> meets.
> 16. Managers – a manager must attend at least ¾ of the practices and games.
> 20
> 17. Cheerleaders – a cheerleader must attend and participate in ¾ of the games
> assigned by the sponsor.
> 18. If other standards are used as the numbers of points scored during the
> season in Track, all parties must be officially informed prior to the season.
> L. A coach has the option of awarding a letter to any athlete who does not meet the
> minimum participation requirements, but who has, in the opinion of the coach, made a
> major contribution to the team and program.
> 
> 
> Taken from     http://www.calvertnet.k12.md.us/Use...ogram Information/wholesportshandbook2016.pdf



Asked another teammate's mom knowing that her son already had his Varsity Letter. She said they get it after the first season. Going to order the jacket today!


----------



## vraiblonde

lucky_bee said:


> I graduated HS in 2005 and at my school, NO ONE wore lettermans - I always figured that was a thing of the 80s and 90s, based on movies I'd seen



How are you supposed to be all Breakfast Club if you don't wear your letterman's jacket??


----------



## lucky_bee

vraiblonde said:


> How are you supposed to be all Breakfast Club if you don't wear your letterman's jacket??



ugh, I was a total Claire


----------



## b23hqb

GWguy said:


> My letter sweater has been hanging in my closet since '72.  Can't bring myself to toss it, no one to pass it down to, no reason in the world to save it.



My HS letter jacket in '71, Navy flag football championship jackets (2) in '72 and '73, hung around until I really didn't fit into them anymore, than my kid sister took control and wore them around her school through the mid 80's. She thought it was cool.


----------



## kom526

lucky_bee said:


> I graduated HS in 2005 and at my school, NO ONE wore lettermans - I always figured that was a thing of the 80s and 90s, based on movies I'd seen  Also, my school colors were white and purple  No one at my school put much stock into purple athletic gear. However I've seen many kids around here sport them. Kinda made me jealous I didn't attend a HS with more school pride. I did buy a school class ring, and while my ring is still classic and pretty, I never wear it. It's sat in my jewelry box for almost 10 yrs. Not sure why I even got one since I never liked my school much anyways.
> 
> RB, hope your son gets his letter!



Ryken is crazy with school pride. We went to the homecoming game last week, and we saw several LM jkackets from BAAAAck in the day there in the alumni section. I still have my LM jacket from a couple years ago.


----------



## Bann

Thing2 "Lettered" all 4 years in NJROTC at Calvert High School. 

 I offered to buy him a jacket his first time, and he said no, that he wasn't interested in one, and no one wore them. :shrug:   

Your mileage may vary!


----------



## RareBreed

Anyone know if Chesapeake Custom Embroidery will sew on Varsity Letter and sports patches? I plan on calling when they open at 9am but hoping somebody here might know first.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

They were big at my school in the 90's.  I actually bought my letter and chevrons at the sporting goods store so they all matched and kept the letters the school gave me.  

That said I hated that jacket with a passion,  it was hot once you were inside,  it wasn't all that warm standing outside in the winter,  but it did look good red wool with white leather and a big indian on the back.


----------



## RareBreed

RareBreed said:


> Anyone know if Chesapeake Custom Embroidery will sew on Varsity Letter and sports patches? I plan on calling when they open at 9am but hoping somebody here might know first.



CCE doesn't do it but they recommend Stitch N Time in Calloway so we'll go there.


----------



## lucky_bee

RareBreed said:


> CCE doesn't do it but they recommend Stitch N Time in Calloway so we'll go there.



Rose is the best! Sweetest woman ever. Fantastic work.


----------



## RareBreed

lucky_bee said:


> Rose is the best! Sweetest woman ever. Fantastic work.



Hopefully I can get it done in time for Christmas. If not, hopefully his birthday in mid-January.


----------



## lucky_bee

RareBreed said:


> Hopefully I can get it done in time for Christmas. If not, hopefully his birthday in mid-January.



She's very quick. Two separate years, I needed bridesmaid dresses heavily altered right in the middle of prom season. She got both of them back to me in less than 2 weeks both times.


----------



## itsbob

kwillia said:


> If I knew then what I know now I wouldn't have sunk any effort or funds into the "cherished" senior year high school memorabilia that are a "MUST HAVE" such as the class ring, school clothing (jackets, sweats, etc.) because truth be told once they graduate high school it is all just childhood stuff and never worn again.



:like:

Unless you're an Al Bundy wanna be


----------



## Toxick

RareBreed said:


> Are there any requirements other than playing a Varsity sport to getting your Letter?



I think Marching band gives out letters.






Smoking cigarettes in the bathroom and fighting do not.


----------



## RareBreed

I ended up missing my son getting his Letter last night.  Youngest had Catechism and by the time we got to the school, it was over.


----------



## RareBreed

lucky_bee said:


> She's very quick. Two separate years, I needed bridesmaid dresses heavily altered right in the middle of prom season. She got both of them back to me in less than 2 weeks both times.



Do you have to call her first or can you just show up? Left message yesterday morning but no call back.


----------



## lucky_bee

RareBreed said:


> Do you have to call her first or can you just show up? Left message yesterday morning but no call back.



I've always called her and leave a message. First time around she usually takes a couple days to get back to me.


----------



## RareBreed

lucky_bee said:


> I've always called her and leave a message. First time around she usually takes a couple days to get back to me.



Ok. I'm going to call around to places closer to me and see if I can find a place. I live in Southern Calvert.


----------



## jazz lady

Toxick said:


> I think Marching band gives out letters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking cigarettes in the bathroom and fighting do not.



They did when I was in high school as that is how I got mine but that was many moons ago.


----------



## RareBreed

First place I called does stuff like that. Spot Off dry cleaners near the Weis store in Lusby. Said it will take about a week which works out perfectly because I wanted to give it to him for Christmas. Funny thing is that when his friends found out he was getting one, they wanted one too. I guess it's more popular than thought before or kids thought only football players wore them.


----------



## lucky_bee

RareBreed said:


> Ok. I'm going to call around to places closer to me and see if I can find a place. I live in Southern Calvert.



When I lived in Lusby, I've also used the dry cleaners next to the Food Lion (is it a Weiss now?) and Moe's Southwest Grill and Dunkin'. She hemmed several pairs of paints and jeans for me. I'm 5'0"  I visit the tailor often! I'm sure she could handle a varsity letter and jacket.


----------



## RareBreed

lucky_bee said:


> When I lived in Lusby, I've also used the dry cleaners next to the Food Lion (is it a Weiss now?) and Moe's Southwest Grill and Dunkin'. She hemmed several pairs of paints and jeans for me. I'm 5'0"  I visit the tailor often! I'm sure she could handle a varsity letter and jacket.



That's where I called. Said the seamstress is in their PF location so I just drop it off there instead. Hopefully she is better than the people who do the dry cleaning there. Reviews for that place are horrible (one star) but it was only the dry cleaning part of it .


----------



## RareBreed

lucky_bee said:


> I've always called her and leave a message. First time around she usually takes a couple days to get back to me.



She just called back. Said she was out of town when I had called. I let her know I found a place closer to home. She sounded like a very nice lady though.


----------



## RareBreed

All done!! (Not sure why the green in Patuxent photographed grey)


----------



## lucky_bee

That's a spiffy jacket


----------



## RareBreed

lucky_bee said:


> That's a spiffy jacket



Yes, it came out nice. I was worried since there was a little bit of a language barrier. I think she understood me ok but I had a hard time understanding her.


----------



## GWguy

RareBreed said:


> All done!! (Not sure why the green in Patuxent photographed grey)


Looks familiar.....


----------



## kalmd

Toxick said:


> I think Marching band gives out letters.
> 
> 
> Smoking cigarettes in the bathroom and fighting do not.



Was in HS in late 90's and got a letter for varsity chorus.


----------



## RareBreed

Son wore his jacket on Tuesday and said he got razzed by football players about it. They apparently think that they are the only ones allowed to wear Varsity jackets.


----------



## RareBreed

Bann said:


> Thing2 "Lettered" all 4 years in NJROTC at Calvert High School.
> 
> I offered to buy him a jacket his first time, and he said no, that he wasn't interested in one, and no one wore them.
> 
> Your mileage may vary!


I was searching for something else and this popped up. My youngest is currently in NJROTC and will be doing it again next year. I know your son went to a different school than mine but curious how they letter in NJROTC. Obviously with sports, if you play Varsity, you letter. How does it work with NJROTC?


----------



## Bann

The band and chorus programs addition to athletics programs can earn Varsity letters.  I do not recall what the requirements were for the NJROTC Varsity letter, but he met the criteria each year.  I'm sure if you contact the Naval Science Instructors they would be able to give all that information to you.      Good luck to your son!


----------



## black dog

RareBreed said:


> I was searching for something else and this popped up. My youngest is currently in NJROTC and will be doing it again next year. I know your son went to a different school than mine but curious how they letter in NJROTC. Obviously with sports, if you play Varsity, you letter. How does it work with NJROTC?


Yea, My son did AFJROTC at Chopticon for 4 years and didnt get letters or pins for it.


----------



## Bann

Found this on the CHS NJROTC website:  https://sites.google.com/a/navyjrotc.us/chsnjrotc/

This SOP was dated 2017, but I am fairly certain it is still accurate.  CHSNJROTC includes it in their current website. 

Page 45 of the CHSNJROTCINST 5761 SOP  states:  


> *Calvert High School NJROTC
> Criteria for Varsity Student Letter Award
> 
> Purpose:*
> To give special recognition to those students who excel in scholarship, leadership and service in
> the Navy Junior ROTC Unit.
> *Eligibility:*
> Any student, who has earned, during the school year, a total of 50 points in the areas specified,
> is eligible to receive a school academic letter. Subsequent awards will be denoted by a single
> gold bar, to be worn on the letter.



I'm sure you can check with the NSI or the SNSI at Patuxent HS and he/she will be able to give you the information for their school.


----------

